# Error while uploading files: 'Field Filename must have a value'



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have lodged the Visa application and I get the following error when I try to upload documents:

Field Filename must have a value.

Has anyone experienced the same problem? Please help...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I have lodged the Visa application and I get the following error when I try to upload documents:
> 
> Field Filename must have a value.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same problem? Please help...


I assume no one experienced such a problem. I got this issue when I was using IE 7. Changed my browser and this works fine. Uploaded all documents 

Updating this thread for a reference to people who experience same problem...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Browser*



HariniAnandhan said:


> I assume no one experienced such a problem. I got this issue when I was using IE 7. Changed my browser and this works fine. Uploaded all documents
> 
> Updating this thread for a reference to people who experience same problem...


Hi,

Which browser worked well for you? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

v190 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which browser worked well for you? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


I was able to upload documents using Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I was able to upload documents using Mozilla Firefox 15.0.1...


Thank you! Firefox is the best!


----------

